# HAppy Birthday to SLims



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

NEWS FROM SLIMS _

Hey all,

We're now a year old now and a year wiser (I think!). It's been a busy ride but we've enjoyed every minute of it, so we're celebrating with our best ever giveaway. We've teamed up with 6 major detailing heavyweights to offer you a limited edition box of car care goodness. Some products are old favourites, some are new to the market and there's even some that are yet to be launched.

We have some superb samples from our friends at Auto Finesse, Dodo Juice, Gtechniq, Koch Chemie, Meguiar's & Valetpro to whet your appetite.. Also we have our own Slim's merchandise range now available with freebies in every box, including a new t-shirt in collaboration with our partners from Penguin Speed Shop.










There's more info on how to get your hands on it all here: http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/slims-blog/news/slims-birthday-give-away/

We only have a limited number of these available, so once they are gone - they really are gone. At current rate we should have enough to last us till the weekend, but that is by no means a guarantee.

Any questions - drop me a line 

Matt.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

My first order was the 3/9/14

Must have made an order before they were born


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

Kimo said:


> My first order was the 3/9/14
> 
> Must have made an order before they were born


Hehe - yeah we had to adjust the official date a little. The site first went live in late August, but to little fanfare as we were still testing.

So Slim's birthday, is actually the birthday of Slim himself as opposed to our opening date. They aren't too far apart so it's a joint birthday almost!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Slim's said:


> Hehe - yeah we had to adjust the official date a little. The site first went live in late August, but to little fanfare as we were still testing.
> 
> So Slim's birthday, is actually the birthday of Slim himself as opposed to our opening date. They aren't too far apart so it's a joint birthday almost!


Ooooh I see

I must have been one of the first customers then


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Ooooh I see
> 
> I must have been one of the first customers then


Just had a look back actually, you were customer number 15! :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Slim's said:


> Just had a look back actually, you were customer number 15! :thumb:


Ooooooh 

You'll get an order when a payment clears


----------



## Woody95 (May 7, 2015)

I placed an order on Monday night and received it today - amazing service and I love how careful everything is wrapped up! Also the gift box was a lot better than I expected. If I place another order will I receive another gift box?


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

Woody95 said:


> I placed an order on Monday night and received it today - amazing service and I love how careful everything is wrapped up! Also the gift box was a lot better than I expected. If I place another order will I receive another gift box?


Thanks for the feedback! 

We still have some in stock, had a few people order more than one now. You are more than welcome! 

Did you get the £50 box before? If you wanted the extras that come with the £100 box with a second order we could sort something out. PM me if you like 

Matt.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Just got my order and gift box nice selection of stuff!


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

Oldsparky said:


> Just got my order and gift box nice selection of stuff!


Great stuff - glad you liked it! Thanks again for your order :thumb:

We'll make an announcement on it tomorrow, but I think we will make this an annual event - the feedback has been amazing 

Matt.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I made a boo boo

Thought it ran all weekend


----------



## Woody95 (May 7, 2015)

I ended up with 3 of these boxes, really happy with the gifts! Thanks again guys


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

Kimo said:


> I made a boo boo
> 
> Thought it ran all weekend


Hey bud, the promotion has now ended but we have a few boxes left aside. PM me if you still wanted to place that order 

Matt.


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

Woody95 said:


> I ended up with 3 of these boxes, really happy with the gifts! Thanks again guys


No worries bud - enjoy!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I ended going on your site last night and ended up spending over 100 quid lol


----------

